# New Article - Photographing Your Aquarium: A Few Tips ...



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The Nov 04 Reefkeeping online magazine has an article on photographing your tank with an emphasis on catching those ever elusive fish .

Photographing Your Aquarium: A Few Tips And A Brief Description Of How A Camera Works


----------

